# HELP - how do i get a refund for gaydon



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

i am still awaiting a refund for gaydon as i purchased tickets online and ended up cancelling my order as i could not go and i was told i would be refunded in full, now i have contacted a couple of ttoc reps and i am getting no reply and getting nowhere with getting a refund.

as it turned out i could go to gaydon so i paid at the door and as i still have not been refunded for the first tickets i bought i have paid for my gaydon entry twice.

come on whats a guy to do to get a reply or a refund around here :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

The problem might be that Mark and Lou (nutts & t7) have been on holiday for the last couple of weeks and I tink it's Lou that sorts out these sort of things. I would imagine that it should get sorted out soon as I think they are back this week.


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

thanks for the reply, i had originally dealt with louise, she said nigel would arange the refund

should i contect them directly or shall i leave this post up in the hope they see it


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Don't think Mark & Lou will see it - I will talk to Nigel.

Did you get any ticket bands thru the post and send them back ?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Best to send an e mail to [email protected] , Mark and Lou also get copied on this


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

R6B TT said:


> Don't think Mark & Lou will see it - I will talk to Nigel.
> 
> Did you get any ticket bands thru the post and send them back ?


no i booked late so i was to pick the tickets up at the gate, then i cancelled and was to get a refund.

i ended up going and paying again on the day at the gate as i assumed a refund was being processed.

so i have paid twice. Its now the 15th aug and no refund, how much longer do i have to wait.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

If you send the e mail as I suggested all of the Committee members will see it and you will get a speedier response, including the one that needs to action and approve the refund.

A lot of the committee have been away on holiday and are just returning so apologies for the delay


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> If you send the e mail as I suggested all of the Committee members will see it and you will get a speedier response, including the one that needs to action and approve the refund.
> 
> A lot of the committee have been away on holiday and are just returning so apologies for the delay


sorry should have put in my previous response that i had just emailed the comittee as you suggested, thanks for the advice, i just forgot to acknowledge it.

cheers lets just hope something speedy happens


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

Apologies for the refund delay, it appears to have been missed.

You have a PayPal refund on its way to you.

If you have any Order queries in future please e-mail [email protected]

Regards

Nigel

Treasurer TTOC


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

yipee paypal refund recieved with thanks

even better it automatically refunds back onto my credit card and without any fees

cheers 8)


----------

